# ThruLok bolts



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't know if you guys are aware of these since they are relatively new to the market.

These are direct replacements for carriage bolts, only you do not have to predrill and you don't need a wrench. They are infinitely faster than installing carriage bolts.






I think they cost about $4.00 each give or take. The time savings is huge if for no other reason than you only need an impact driver on site.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

that is pretty cool. i love new technology.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> I don't know if you guys are aware of these since they are relatively new to the market.
> 
> These are direct replacements for carriage bolts, only you do not have to predrill and you don't need a wrench. They are infinitely faster than installing carriage bolts.
> 
> ...


They look like a good idea. I wonder how much they can be torqued before the threads give out. Looks like that guy also needs a more powerful impact driver to instal them.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Last year I was at a Simpson seminar local lumber yard.
They told us thru bolting is not recognized as a fasting method, is that true?
One of things that’s on my “look up list”


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

It's definitely pretty kool. I remember seeing them at JLCLive and wondered when they would be in stores. $4 a piece SEEMS like a lot but when you figure the cost of a regular carriage bolt, nut and washer plus the extra labor, it gets more cost effective. 

Is that something you did for FastenMaster or did you just do it for ****s and giggles?


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

festerized said:


> Last year I was at a Simpson seminar local lumber yard.
> They told us thru bolting is not recognized as a fasting method, is that true?
> One of things that&#146;s on my &#147;look up list&#148;


The beam sitting on the notched post and through bolted is stupid strong AND keeps the beam from wanting to lean. I've NEVER had a problem with any BI for a post/beam connection like that.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

jeffaah said:


> Is that something you did for FastenMaster or did you just do it for ****s and giggles?


I told them I'd do a little video to show how cool they are to the masses.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

festerized said:


> Last year I was at a Simpson seminar local lumber yard.
> They told us thru bolting is not recognized as a fasting method, is that true?
> One of things that’s on my “look up list”


Haha..."According to Simpson" is a loaded phrase, IMO. Have you seen THEIR idea/schematic of how you are supposed to build a deck (or a house for that matter) according to THEIR hardware components? I forget who told me this story, but Simpson signed on to do a Habitat House with a deck, so the deck builder building the deck ordered all of the hardware that Simpson specs in their prescriptive guide. Long story short, the Simpson rep looked at the list and said "you are kidding me, right? You don't need all this stuff to build the deck."

The deck builder said "According to your manual, I do." Simpson did not provide the hardware (on their dime) that they prescribe if that tells you something.

I think a Simpson or USP 6x6 post to girder connector is useless. That thin piece of metal will not do ANYTHING to prevent a beam roll. It's like window dressing.

A notch and through bolt is the way to go. Also gives lateral stability too.

By the way, they also make these ThruLoks for 4x4 and 6x6 sandwich connections as well.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

slicker than snot


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> ...Haha "According to Simpson" is a loaded phrase, IMO.
> 
> I think a Simpson or USP 6x6 post to girder connector is useless. That thin piece of metal will not do ANYTHING to prevent a beam roll. It's like window dressing. ...


Unfortunately in California daing near everything needs a wet stamp. Once again, Engineers & any AHJ I have dealt with readily accept Simpson products.

No Engineer or AHJ gives a hoot what you or I think of Simpson products. If it's on the prints just put it in.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

griz said:


> Unfortunately in California daing near everything needs a wet stamp. Once again, Engineers & any AHJ I have dealt with readily accept Simpson products.
> 
> No Engineer or AHJ gives a hoot what you or I think of Simpson products. If it's on the prints just put it in.


Well, just because the engineers and AHJs are naive doesn't mean the product isn't tested. Believe me....it's FULLY tested. More so than a Chi-com generic bolt.

http://www.fastenmaster.com/pdfs/FastenMaster Carrying Beam Technical Bulletin.pdf


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> Well, just because the engineers and AHJs are naive doesn't mean the product isn't tested. Believe me....it's FULLY tested. More so than a Chi-com generic bolt.
> 
> http://www.fastenmaster.com/pdfs/FastenMaster Carrying Beam Technical Bulletin.pdf


They may be. Not arguing that.
But I have to deal with engineers & AHJ's & it just isn't worth arguing with them about bolts.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

griz said:


> They may be. Not arguing that.
> But I have to deal with engineers & AHJ's & it just isn't worth arguing with them about bolts.


Not to digress, but there's nothing to argue and while I agree being the first guy to introduce a new product isn't always easy, someone has to be first.

A lot of the inspectors I deal with that were resistant to new techniques and products I was using now realize I'm usually the tip of the spear and look forward to seeing the stuff on my jobs. So I guess, after the initial push back, they come to respect you.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Greg, Not trying to start an argument. It's just that in the Golden State, Inspectors are no longer interested in practical field solutions or new products. It could be presented to the Engineer & *IF* he accepts it, all will be good. Until the it's a moot point.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

griz said:


> Greg, Not trying to start an argument. It's just that in the Golden State, Inspectors are no longer interested in practical field solutions or new products. It could be presented to the Engineer & *IF* he accepts it, all will be good. Until the it's a moot point.


Then clearly this thread is not for you. But lets see how many more posts you can get on it saying the same thing over and over. 

If you don't like how your state handles things then lobby to change it or move. 

I get a little tired of people on the forum who think that just because they cant use a product because their state/town is stupid they just rant and rave non stop on a thread that is useful to many others.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Then clearly this thread is not for you. But lets see how many more posts you can get on it saying the same thing over and over.
> 
> If you don't like how your state handles things then lobby to change it or move.
> 
> I get a little tired of people on the forum who think that just because they cant use a product because their state/town is stupid they just rant and rave non stop on a thread that is useful to many others.


Well lucky for you to live where you can use chewing gum and duct tape to build.

I'm pointing out not all things are readily acceptable everywhere.

California has some of the highest building standards in the nation. Like it or not.

And how many posts do I just say the same things over & over, WTF is your problem.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Chewing gum and duct tape deck frame for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Chewing gum and duct tape deck frame for you. :thumbsup:


What kind of framing material is that?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice but $4? Also what is shear strength versus 1/2" or 5/8" galv. bolts?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Chewing gum and duct tape deck frame for you. :thumbsup:


Wow, lots of hardware, what brand (or equiv.) might that be?


----------

